# Online translators?



## ChasingSuns (Aug 21, 2017)

So I'm looking for more inspiration for my in-progress conlang. In short, I have been trying to find an online translator that can give me English-Arabic and English-Chinese translations. The problem is, I can't read said languages, so I am trying to find one that keeps the words in latin symbols. Anyone find anything like this? I suppose I could copy and paste into a transliteration tool, but I would really like to find an online tool that just does that step automatically.


----------



## CupofJoe (Aug 22, 2017)

When I use google translate [yes I know...] I get a Latin text version below the main box [where it says Suggest an edit].
So when I type in "Hello and good morning":
for Arabic I get "marhabaan wasabah alkhayr"
for Chinese [Traditional] "Nǐ hǎo, zǎoshang hǎo"
I won't vouch for how good the translations are but the Ni Hao bit of Chinese is pretty much okay for Hello.


----------



## ChasingSuns (Aug 25, 2017)

CupofJoe said:


> When I use google translate [yes I know...] I get a Latin text version below the main box [where it says Suggest an edit].
> So when I type in "Hello and good morning":
> for Arabic I get "marhabaan wasabah alkhayr"
> for Chinese [Traditional] "Nǐ hǎo, zǎoshang hǎo"
> I won't vouch for how good the translations are but the Ni Hao bit of Chinese is pretty much okay for Hello.



How did I not notice this? I've been using Google Translate for years *facepalm*. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## CupofJoe (Aug 26, 2017)

ChasingSuns said:


> How did I not notice this? I've been using Google Translate for years *facepalm*. Thanks a bunch!


A 10 yo daughter of a friend of the family just made my phone translate French for me... and I've had the phone three years. 
To her, it was like I didn't know how to open a door...


----------

